# Needle Gun



## Kroll (Apr 1, 2014)

Morning guys,I read Macks post on restoring American Pacer and he had mention that he use a needle gun for removing rust and paint.I never heard of a tool so this morning I check Harbor Freight and I be dang,they have them.Over the last few yrs I have strip paint and rust off using a sand blaster(terrible) wire wheel on an angle grinder,just old fashion sandpaper,of around 10plus machines,guys I am so slow.Now what I'm wondering is if this tool is worth the purchase,I can see that its probably noise as a long freight train behind the house laying on the horn,but is it worth putting up with the draw backs.I do have an 80gal 18cfm compressor but I don't want to wear it out.Guys any thoughts on using a needle gun?????Tks----kroll


----------



## drs23 (Apr 1, 2014)

Kroll said:


> Morning guys,I read Macks post on restoring American Pacer and he had mention that he use a needle gun for removing rust and paint.I never heard of a tool so this morning I check Harbor Freight and I be dang,they have them.Over the last few yrs I have strip paint and rust off using a sand blaster(terrible) wire wheel on an angle grinder,just old fashion sandpaper,of around 10plus machines,guys I am so slow.Now what I'm wondering is if this tool is worth the purchase,I can see that its probably noise as a long freight train behind the house laying on the horn,but is it worth putting up with the draw backs.I do have an 80gal 18cfm compressor but I don't want to wear it out.Guys any thoughts on using a needle gun?????Tks----kroll



I used to run one hours on end when I sailed as an AB years ago. They're not really THAT loud but of course louder than a grinder. I have a feeling if you give a try you'll find yourself using the grinder less and less. They take it down to bare metal pronto.


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes they make noise but they are so much faster I don't care. Wear hearing protection if you want to hear when your older. They have two sizes and I have both. Buy the extra needles too,just so you have them on hand for later. They will make a mess too,chips of rust and old coating goes every where. Prepare accordingly. After the needles I use a wire brush to remove the very finestuff and then a good blow off with an air gun. Mask and paint......


----------



## Thomas Paine (Apr 1, 2014)

don't forget to oil it liberally, everytime.


----------



## schor (Apr 1, 2014)

Here's a quick vid I made before.

[video=youtube;eRcZzTLWANs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRcZzTLWANs[/video]


----------



## davidh (Apr 1, 2014)

a few years ago I sold a handful of them to a painting outfit for de-rusting a bridge.  biggest problem they had was keeping all the scale out of the river below them and of course out of their lungs.  they make dust. 

I also have an attach for a plain muffler gun that uses a handful of fine wires.  still have it but cannot for the life of me remember who it came from.  if I do, I will forward the info.  it did not hammer near as ruff as the needles do. . .  nicer final finish.


----------



## Kroll (Apr 1, 2014)

Positive feedback on the needle gun,Steve love your video it and the other comments makes me want one but going to hold  off till we hear back from Dave.Steve that thing is fast removing paint and rust,I'm just tired of the wire wheels using them for most of the stripping.Lots of good info here guys so thanks----kroll


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes, they are inexpensive.
Yes, they are very fast.
Yes, they are noisy.
Yes, they are messy.
No, you cannot have mine!

  :fingerwag:


----------



## Senna (Apr 1, 2014)

I used these some when I was in the Navy years ago but hadn't thought about them for machinery paint stripping before seeing this thread.
I'll get one this week.
Thanks for the great idea.

Don't they make a dust collection apparatus for these? Although I'd still wear a respirator, reducing the amount of (possibly leaded) paint in the air would have to be good right?


----------



## chips&more (Apr 1, 2014)

Like every tool in your shop, it has a place. The needle gun has a place in my shop, but it’s used with caution. That thing can peen the heck out of anything it touches! Warp/stretch metal with the blink of an eye, I KNOW the hard way! So, I would get one, but don’t sell your sand blaster, wire wheel and sand paper…Good Luck.


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 1, 2014)

The only other things I can add, having used them quite a bit in the past, is that the following safety equipment should be considered mandatory when using a needle gun:
1. Ear protection
2. Goggles.  Not just safety glasses, as the chips go everywhere and can easily get past a pair of glasses.
3. Respirator or dust mask.
4. Gloves


----------



## rmack898 (Apr 1, 2014)

Kroll,
Sorry I didn't respond to you sooner but I did take a picture of my needle gun on Sunday but I just didn't have time to post a reply.

I must echo all of the safety precautions that were mentioned above when using a needle gun. Having spent almost 20 years at sea, I have used a needle gun or two and I can tell you that the HF version might disappoint you. I have an IR gun now that is the best one I have ever used. It wasn't cheap but you can throttle the trigger and adjust to the material that you are working on.


It's not a tool to use on everything but for removing paint on big heavy castings, it's hard to beat.


----------



## davidh (Apr 2, 2014)

well I found my wire needle gun attachment and all the dang needles have taken a trip somewhere.  I still cannot remember where it came from but a quick ebay search turned up this...
Air Hammer Needle Wire Impact Cleaning Brush # 7708, Made in U.S.A.,  and for only $30 too.

I may have a used air hammer I could part with that's not junk but Chicago Pneumatic.  I will look later today.  if I have it, its a CP711 and I think new they are around $50.  used is usually half. . . but let me look first.   
davidh
(the old Birch Industrial Tool Sales & Service inc guy)


----------



## iron man (Apr 3, 2014)

I used one for years not for removing rust or scale, I used it for welding cast iron I would use castweld 55 and them peen it with the needle scaler to expand the weld and keep it from cracking the cast. I never had a failed weld after using one. Ray


----------



## ScubaSteve (Apr 7, 2014)

+1, great tool. FWIW, you need a mask when using a grinder, the stuff coming off a wire wheel will be even finer. So, it's no different in terms of PPE. I used a needle gun to take an entire milling machine column down to bare metal....it was by far the fastest method, and at least the chips drop to the floor versus being thrown across the shop!


----------



## DamicoTileCo (Apr 8, 2014)

drs23 said:


> I used to run one hours on end when I sailed as an AB years ago. They're not really THAT loud but of course louder than a grinder. I have a feeling if you give a try you'll find yourself using the grinder less and less. They take it down to bare metal pronto.



I was a AB in Hawaii in the 80's as a dayman and used a needle gun hours on end. It's real loud when you are chipping rust in a cargo hold.
I have always wanted one and saw one on HF.
I now use it to remove thinset off concrete floors when I do tile work.
I miss sailing.


----------

